# Conflict resolution thread



## Joe Blow

I'm going to experiment with a new idea here to help deal with both off topic threads and conflict between ASF members. This thread was suggested to me some time ago by another ASF member and I think the time has come to implement it.

All off topic posts that involve conflict or disputes between ASF members will be moved to this thread so they can resolve their issues here and hopefully other threads can be kept constructive and on topic.

Once posts are moved to this thread there can be no personal attacks, or insults. Conflict must be resolved through dialogue and discussion. 

This thread is not to be used to flame others, but to resolve conflict and bury hatchets.


----------



## Julia

Great idea.  Will you be overseeing to ensure the rules you outline above are kept, Joe?


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:


> Great idea.  Will you be overseeing to ensure the rules you outline above are kept, Joe?




Absolutely. This thread will only succeed if the above rules are adhered to. Once the posts are moved to this thread there are to be no insults or personal attacks. However, reasonable criticism of behaviour, attitude or posting style is permitted as long as it part of a constructive dialogue with the aim of resolving conflict or other disputes.


----------



## explod

Good one Joe


----------



## SirRumpole

Conflict ?

Us ?


----------



## Joe Blow

SirRumpole said:


> Conflict ?
> 
> Us ?




Those who can't work out their differences in this thread will be referred to the "Group therapy thread".... coming soon!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

What an excellent idea .

gg


----------



## piggybank

I second that explod 

Hopefully Joe this will reduce the indifference's some of the members have here - for your sake.

Keep up the excellent work Joe much appreciated by me - and many others here (I presume?)

Regards
PB


----------



## burglar

Joe Blow said:


> ... and bury hatchets.




Ok! There has been a conflict!

I own up to being a party, ...

Where are youse others, then?


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi burglar, the purpose of this thread is to save useful, constructive threads from being taken off-topic by petty bickering. I hope that most people would already do all they can to avoid unnecessary conflict and take steps to resolve any disputes they have with other ASF members.

Here are some useful tips to avoiding conflict with others:


Don't insult or personally attack others.
Don't bait or deliberately provoke others.
Discuss the topic at hand, not those participating in the discussion.
Don't put words into people's mouths.
Avoid adopting a bullying, confrontationalist attitude towards others.
Don't misrepresent people's positions or arguments by creating straw men.
Discuss and debate, but don't lecture others.
Use your ignore list to filter out the posts of those you find irritating.
Agree to disagree when it is obvious that you are never going to find any common ground in a debate.
Always treat others with a basic level of courtesy and respect.
That's a pretty good guide to avoiding conflict on forums. I also like to imagine that I'm standing in front of someone speaking to them when I post. That helps me stay on point and remain courteous even when frustrated. People are usually more civil and restrained when discussing things face to face with others.


----------



## orr

Joe Blow said:


> Conflict must be resolved through dialogue and discussion.
> 
> bury hatchets.




What???? no pistols or swords?..... Best of luck with this one Pangloss......


----------



## basilio

Ok I'll bite.

I totally agree that it would be great to have constructive, articulate and thoughtful discussions. And it would be equally fantastic to reduce nasty comments (in fact I think the tone of comments has improved substantially in the last few months. I just havn't seen as much nastiness as there was previously)

My thoughts are that the net as  a whole has spawned whole areas of misinformation. lies, deception. In that context people can easily come to believe certain ideas or "facts" or even whole belief systems with almost total certainty - and then insist that this is true. The Gospel. The Koran. 

In that sense it can be very, very hard to have a "rational" discussion when the most basic elements are disputed. For example the Birthers argument about President Obama.  The reach of the Illuminati.  

So we come back to perhaps not trying to agree with each other but setting guidelines for behavior. 

In previous discussions I referred to other website comments rules as  possible ways to encourage  better behavior. For what its worth consider MamaMia website.  Obviously it is far, far bigger than ASF but perhaps the principles and the tone are still worth considering.





> Comment Guidelines: Imagine you’re at a dinner party. Different opinions are welcome but keep it respectful or the host will show you the door. We have zero tolerance for any abuse of our writers, our editorial team or other commenters. You can read a more detailed outline of our commenting guidelines HERE.
> 
> And if you’re offensive, you’ll be blacklisted and all your comments will go directly to spam. Remember what Fonzie was like? Cool. That’s how we’re going to be – cool. Have fun and thanks for adding to the conversation.
> 
> Read more at http://www.mamamia.com.au/social/cash-for-a-wedding-gift-not-classy/#GlFF5zjGoFgiddE7.99




http://www.mamamia.com.au/social/commenting-policy/


----------



## pixel

basilio said:


> Ok I'll bite.
> 
> I totally agree that it would be great to have constructive, articulate and thoughtful discussions. And it would be equally fantastic to reduce nasty comments (in fact I think the tone of comments has improved substantially in the last few months. I just havn't seen as much nastiness as there was previously)
> 
> My thoughts are that the net as  a whole has spawned whole areas of misinformation. lies, deception. In that context people can easily come to believe certain ideas or "facts" or even whole belief systems with almost total certainty - and then insist that this is true. The Gospel. The Koran.
> 
> In that sense it can be very, very hard to have a "rational" discussion when the most basic elements are disputed. For example the Birthers argument about President Obama.  The reach of the Illuminati.
> 
> So we come back to perhaps not trying to agree with each other but setting guidelines for behavior.
> 
> In previous discussions I referred to other website comments rules as  possible ways to encourage  better behavior. For what its worth consider MamaMia website.  Obviously it is far, far bigger than ASF but perhaps the principles and the tone are still worth considering.
> 
> http://www.mamamia.com.au/social/commenting-policy/




Hi Basilio,

I never interpreted the title to apply to conflicting opinions. Otherwise, we could never have discussion threads about Labor or Religion or Abbott or even Technical vs Fundamental Analysis.
I'd rather take Joe's intention as an attempt to defuse *personal conflict that can get out of hand,* between some combatants on opposite ends of emotion-laden or irrational belief systems.

Earlier this year I watched a Q&A episode on ABC. Dawkins and Pell, among others, discussed religious beliefs vs atheism. Although on opposite ends, they didn't come to blows, neither physically nor verbally. Well, not much of the latter either. We may differ on the subject, even pity each other to some extent for being indoctrinated to the point of not seeing things "our way", but still maintain respect for the opponent as a person.

We can phrase our objection to each other's opinion without resorting to objectionable personal attacks.
If the latter becomes an issue, if the debate shifts focus from "the ball to the man" so to say, that's when I'd recommend the offenders be relegated to this thread and, if they persist misbehaving, cop a ban.


----------



## Logique

Redirect the entire climate hysteria thread into here


----------



## trainspotter

Hotchkiss identified what she called the seven deadly sins of narcissism.

Shamelessness: Shame is the feeling that lurks beneath all unhealthy narcissism, and the inability to process shame in healthy ways.

Magical thinking: Narcissists see themselves as perfect, using distortion and illusion known as magical thinking. They also use projection to dump shame onto others.

Arrogance: A narcissist who is feeling deflated may reinflate by diminishing, debasing, or degrading somebody else.

Envy: A narcissist may secure a sense of superiority in the face of another person's ability by using contempt to minimize the other person.

Entitlement: Narcissists hold unreasonable expectations of particularly favorable treatment and automatic compliance because they consider themselves special. 

Failure to comply is considered an attack on their superiority, and the perpetrator is considered an "awkward" or "difficult" person. Defiance of their will is a narcissistic injury that can trigger narcissistic rage.

Exploitation: Can take many forms but always involves the exploitation of others without regard for their feelings or interests. Often the other is in a subservient position where resistance would be difficult or even impossible. Sometimes the subservience is not so much real as assumed.

Bad boundaries: Narcissists do not recognize that they have boundaries and that others are separate and are not extensions of themselves. Others either exist to meet their needs or may as well not exist at all. Those who provide narcissistic supply to the narcissist are treated as if they are part of the narcissist and are expected to live up to those expectations. In the mind of a narcissist, there is no boundary between self and other.

Sound familiar?


----------



## Tisme

I like it when Godwin's Law kicks in after taking exception to Poe's Law.  Sure recipe for fireworks

Then there are the other laws like Skitt's Law,  Parker’s Law, Cohen’s Law, DeMyer's 0-4 Laws, Pommer’s Law, Scopie’s Law,  The Law of Exclamation and the best one: Rule 34 

!!! """"


----------



## SirRumpole

Tisme said:


> I like it when Godwin's Law kicks in after taking exception to Poe's Law.  Sure recipe for fireworks
> 
> Then there are the other laws like Skitt's Law,  Parker’s Law, Cohen’s Law, DeMyer's 0-4 Laws, Pommer’s Law, Scopie’s Law,  The Law of Exclamation and the best one: Rule 34
> 
> !!! """"




Rule 303 ?

Lucky we don't know where other posters live


----------



## trainspotter

Apologies to Rudyard Kipling:-

When Pack meets with Pack in the Jungle, and neither will go from the trail,
Lie down till the leaders have spoken --* it may be fair words shall prevail*.


The Law of the Jungle


----------



## Tisme

SirRumpole said:


> Rule 303 ?
> 
> Lucky we don't know where other posters live





That would be a big 404 error


----------



## explod

trainspotter said:


> Hotchkiss identified what she called the seven deadly sins of narcissism.
> 
> Shamelessness: Shame is the feeling that lurks beneath all unhealthy narcissism, and the inability to process shame in healthy ways.
> 
> Magical thinking: Narcissists see themselves as perfect, using distortion and illusion known as magical thinking. They also use projection to dump shame onto others.
> 
> Arrogance: A narcissist who is feeling deflated may reinflate by diminishing, debasing, or degrading somebody else.
> 
> Envy: A narcissist may secure a sense of superiority in the face of another person's ability by using contempt to minimize the other person.
> 
> Entitlement: Narcissists hold unreasonable expectations of particularly favorable treatment and automatic compliance because they consider themselves special.
> 
> Failure to comply is considered an attack on their superiority, and the perpetrator is considered an "awkward" or "difficult" person. Defiance of their will is a narcissistic injury that can trigger narcissistic rage.
> 
> Exploitation: Can take many forms but always involves the exploitation of others without regard for their feelings or interests. Often the other is in a subservient position where resistance would be difficult or even impossible. Sometimes the subservience is not so much real as assumed.
> 
> Bad boundaries: Narcissists do not recognize that they have boundaries and that others are separate and are not extensions of themselves. Others either exist to meet their needs or may as well not exist at all. Those who provide narcissistic supply to the narcissist are treated as if they are part of the narcissist and are expected to live up to those expectations. In the mind of a narcissist, there is no boundary between self and other.
> 
> Sound familiar?




It has a catostrphic effect on family,  my Mother still alive has done untold damage within our large Family.  Fortunately as the eldest my role of caring for people came early and I grew from it.


----------



## trainspotter

explod said:


> It has a catostrphic effect on family,  my Mother still alive has done untold damage within our large Family.  Fortunately as the eldest my role of caring for people came early and I grew from it.




What is it you are trying to say Plod?


----------



## explod

trainspotter said:


> What is it you are trying to say Plod?






> Arrogance: A narcissist who is feeling deflated may reinflate by diminishing, debasing, or degrading somebody else.
> 
> Envy: A narcissist may secure a sense of superiority in the face of another person's ability by using contempt to minimize the other person.
> 
> Entitlement: Narcissists hold unreasonable expectations of particularly favorable treatment and automatic compliance because they consider themselves special.
> 
> Failure to comply is considered an attack on their superiority, and the perpetrator is considered an "awkward" or "difficult" person. Defiance of their will is a narcissistic injury that can trigger narcissistic rage.
> 
> Exploitation: Can take many forms but always involves the exploitation of others without regard for their feelings or interests. Often the other is in a subservient position where resistance would be difficult or even impossible. Sometimes the subservience is not so much real as assumed.
> 
> Bad boundaries: Narcissists do not recognize that they have boundaries and that others are separate and are not extensions of themselves. Others either exist to meet their needs or may as well not exist at all. Those who provide narcissistic supply to the narcissist are treated as if they are part of the narcissist and are expected to live up to those expectations. In the mind of a narcissist, there is no boundary between self and other.




This is a bit off topic to Joe's intention but will give a brief outline of my statement.

When I was 6 years we settled on a Soldier Settlement farm in the Western District of Victoria.  At that stage I had four younger Brothers and Mother was pregnant with number 6.  Two more arrived later, lol no pill in those days. Our residence was a small corrugated hut lined with hessian, we had an IXL wood stove and a kero fridge, no phone or electricity.  30 miles to the nearest Doctor.  Dad effected by the war and alcohol was in his own world.  Mother in charge thought she was great, the youngest in her Family was obviously spoilt so in this the hero.  She warned us of mixing with others at school to avoud influence of Germans, Anglicans and right wing Catholics.  She fed us stories of her own greatness and continually put us down and beat us.  Dad tried at times but would burst into temper swearing profanely and more often hop in our old truck and to the pub.  As I grew and left home I forgave in the sense that it was the conditions and she was my Mother after all.  The farm prospered with a nice farm house later but the continued affect on my younger siblings brought two individuals to breakdowns and another developed bi polar and schizophrenia,  he passed away a couple of years back from these issues.  But my Mother at 93 still talks herself up, has pictures and basic certificates all over the wall of her bedroom in the Elderly home.  She has 15 Grandchildren and 8 Great  Grandchildren and none visit, a few of us do out of a sense of duty but she still speaks to us in a nasty manner and says we are failures.  My younger Sister (one of the breakdowns) has not gone near her for 20 years.  Fortunately her Grandchildren have not been effected as with the obvious recognition by our wive's the cycle has been broken.

I left school at 14 to help Dad on the farm and my association with him in the paddocks helped me move on a great deal to a very successful professional career.

This is not a sob story others experience worse today, but it's an experience that made me tough and develop an understanding of people and society from the bottom up.


----------



## Logique

Cheers Explod, I have a better understanding of you now. 

_"..she still speaks to us in a nasty manner and says we are failures.."_

Many secrets hidden in in rural Australia.


----------



## SirRumpole

> This is not a sob story others experience worse today, but it's an experience that made me tough and develop an understanding of people and society from the bottom up.




Yes I suppose others do experience worse today, but in your day people had to work hard or they wouldn't get anywhere. Today with all the welfare benefits we are raising generations of selfish little t..ds who expect things handed to them on a plate. The day will come (maybe already has) where we can no longer afford to mollycoddle people cradle to grave. There will be wailing and gnashing of teeth when that happens.


----------



## luutzu

SirRumpole said:


> Yes I suppose others do experience worse today, but in your day people had to work hard or they wouldn't get anywhere. Today with all the welfare benefits we are raising generations of selfish little t..ds who expect things handed to them on a plate. The day will come (maybe already has) where we can no longer afford to mollycoddle people cradle to grave. There will be wailing and gnashing of teeth when that happens.




Come on SirR.

There are single parents where if the little financial help they do get are not there, the kids and the parent will be in a whole lot of trouble. And that is never any good for society as a whole. Both economically and socially.

If money aren't spend to help citizens in need, where ought those money go to? Gotta go somewhere, and there are plenty of pet projects and high tech arms deals to get into.


----------



## sptrawler

SirRumpole said:


> Yes I suppose others do experience worse today, but in your day people had to work hard or they wouldn't get anywhere. Today with all the welfare benefits we are raising generations of selfish little t..ds who expect things handed to them on a plate. The day will come (maybe already has) where we can no longer afford to mollycoddle people cradle to grave. There will be wailing and gnashing of teeth when that happens.




Not if Bill gets in, it will never happen, you are just one of those well off people who want to $..t on those less well off.


----------



## sptrawler

luutzu said:


> Come on SirR.
> 
> There are single parents where if the little financial help they do get are not there, the kids and the parent will be in a whole lot of trouble. And that is never any good for society as a whole. Both economically and socially.
> 
> If money aren't spend to help citizens in need, where ought those money go to? Gotta go somewhere, and there are plenty of pet projects and high tech arms deals to get into.




Maybe it could go to helping relocate and re educate those who need a job, to where there is a job available. 
If all jobs are filled, then we need to really start and look at a safety net.


----------



## SirRumpole

luutzu said:


> Come on SirR.
> 
> There are single parents where if the little financial help they do get are not there, the kids and the parent will be in a whole lot of trouble. And that is never any good for society as a whole. Both economically and socially.
> 
> If money aren't spend to help citizens in need, where ought those money go to? Gotta go somewhere, and there are plenty of pet projects and high tech arms deals to get into.




Some of those single parents are "professional" parents; ie they have kids just to get the benefits, and drink, smoke, sniff or inject the money and neglect the kids.

Society goes too soft on them. The kids should be taken into care and the parents should never get parenting allowances again. That's more preferable than having delinquents growing up to produce more delinquents.


----------



## luutzu

SirRumpole said:


> Some of those single parents are "professional" parents; ie they have kids just to get the benefits, and drink, smoke, sniff or inject the money and neglect the kids.
> 
> Society goes too soft on them. The kids should be taken into care and the parents should never get parenting allowances again. That's more preferable than having delinquents growing up to produce more delinquents.




So we should screw all parents and kids because "some" parents are bad parents?

Maybe it's been a while since you raise kids but no one would have kids just to milk welfare. That'd be like saying that working women in high paying jobs would stop, have kids, send kid to childcare just to get the rebate.


----------



## luutzu

sptrawler said:


> Maybe it could go to helping relocate and re educate those who need a job, to where there is a job available.
> If all jobs are filled, then we need to really start and look at a safety net.




Unemployment are there by design. It's to provide business owners with surplus labour in case their current employee start to demand proper pay for productivity and stuff. Seriously, look up what Alan Greenspan gleefully told Congress when asked by the economy was doing well: worker insecurity.

That and it obviously serve the other purpose of pointing to unemployed people and say why the heck aren't you off your behind and work when there are jobs out there.

The plebs are being turn against one another... might serve us better to punch up and laugh at those so-call public servants who's taking the piss out of us and call it trickle down economic.


----------



## SirRumpole

luutzu said:


> Maybe it's been a while since you raise kids but no one would have kids just to milk welfare.




I think you are wrong. Plenty of single mothers around having children to different fathers for the benefits.

I'm not saying how many of them do this, but they do exist.


----------



## noco

SirRumpole said:


> I think you are wrong. Plenty of single mothers around having children to different fathers for the benefits.
> 
> I'm not saying how many of them do this, but they do exist.




Rumpy, you are so right....Most people would be in shock to learn just how many single mothers exist....Not all though have children with different fathers.....But how much effort is social security putting in to recover payments from fathers who have deserted their kids?

Those women who exploit the system probably have no idea or won't say who the father is of their children.

http://www.ausstats.abs.gov.au/ausstats/subscriber.nsf/0/3A8D1AA0F3AB7D66CA25732F001C94E6/$File/41020_One-parent%20families_2007.pdf

Unfortunately this link cannot be reproduced so anyone interested will have to do their own research.


----------



## luutzu

SirRumpole said:


> I think you are wrong. Plenty of single mothers around having children to different fathers for the benefits.
> 
> I'm not saying how many of them do this, but they do exist.




I'm not saying that there are no unfit parents. But when it come to these kind of issues, it's better to err on the side of not screwing most who are good but financially poor parents. And their poverty might not always be due to their laziness, but such other circumstances as not enough education, not enough job, making a couple of wrong turns and no community support to help them turn around.

And it's not like the main cause of any society's problem is bad single parent who's milking the system. There are a whole lot of low hanging fruits to go after - if we care enough.


----------



## rashed1

Hi Joe,
Your idea is very beautiful, i hope all mamber flow your idea.
thank you.


----------



## rashed1

Great idea. Will you be overseeing to ensure the rules you outline above are kept, Joe?


----------



## Joe Blow

rashed1 said:


> Great idea. Will you be overseeing to ensure the rules you outline above are kept, Joe?



Yes, as the administrator it is my job to oversee all forum activity, especially as it pertains to rules, guidelines and interaction between ASF members.


----------



## kahuna1

ducati916 said:


> I would have said that this is obvious, but after experiencing the limited understanding of Mr Kahuna, possibly not as obvious as I thought.




Strange ....

This from One of us begs for pennies and donations via his link on every post ?

Your views Mr Macdonald and massive financial failures over many years and schemes are sadly very clear.  Gold nut ... silver nut ... then Bitcoin nut .... on and on it goes. Failed newsletter writer .... secret internet guru ....

Strange to hear a failed investor pontificate about investing and trading .... comparing himself and his views to some greats when, sad reality is  .... running secret chat rooms on Facebook and pushing bitcoin rubbish.

Why are you begging for donations via your link ?

*I thought that was illegal in Australia without ASIC approval ? *Is this how you collect clients ? Have a hyperlink on every post ? Post on multiple websites ?  For your secret schemes ...

My secret system ? Mr Foxery many moons ago and 6000 odd posts ... one site and it appears not to be mainly in English ... mainly but clearly YOU.

My understanding of people like you is akin to things that stick to your shoe in the park and smell.

My tolerance of shonks is zero. I believe ASIC has even less for these issues.

Are we selling bitcoin schemes today ? Or a trading newsletter ? Or some other scheme ?


----------



## qldfrog

kahuna1 said:


> Strange ....
> 
> This from One of us begs for pennies and donations via his link on every post ?
> 
> Your views Mr Macdonald and massive financial failures over many years and schemes are sadly very clear.  Gold nut ... silver nut ... then Bitcoin nut .... on and on it goes. Failed newsletter writer .... secret internet guru ....
> 
> Strange to hear a failed investor pontificate about investing and trading .... comparing himself and his views to some greats when, sad reality is  .... running secret chat rooms on Facebook and pushing bitcoin rubbish.
> 
> Why are you begging for donations via your link ?
> 
> *I thought that was illegal in Australia without ASIC approval ? *Is this how you collect clients ? Have a hyperlink on every post ? Post on multiple websites ?  For your secret schemes ...
> 
> My secret system ? Mr Foxery many moons ago and 6000 odd posts ... one site and it appears not to be in English ... mainly but clearly YOU.
> 
> My understanding of people like you is akin to things that stick to your shoe in the park and smell.
> 
> My tolerance of shonks is zero. I believe ASIC has even less for these issues.
> 
> Are we selling bitcoin schemes today ? Or a trading newsletter ? Or some other scheme ?



Sorry to say that Mt Kahuna, but you are getting delusional to the extreme, where did you dream of the above???


----------



## kahuna1

kahuna1 said:


> My secret system ? Mr Foxery many moons ago and 6,900 odd posts ... one site and it appears not to be mainly in English ... mainly but clearly DUCATI.










What is that language up the top ? Forexy ... you name there ... link and journal to the site you have in every signature, which is a hyperlink ...  on SAME every post. Even here ,,, *this site* !!



Sigh.


----------



## kahuna1

The link SIGNATURE hyperlink  every post  multiple sites ....  numerous nations.







Oh please donate .... ppppleeaaase ....

MY shoes have something stuck to them. Must be my "limited Understanding" as the resident expert puts it. Why do they smell ?


----------



## frugal.rock

kahuna1 said:


> MY shoes have something stuck to them. Must be my "limited Understanding" as the resident expert puts it. Why do they smell ?



If it's the same stuff I had stuck on my shoes yesty, it's dog poo.
So chumpy you could ccaaaarrrrrrrrvvvee  eet.

As you were, genteelmen.
Duel on. 10 paces, stop, turn and...
do a wee merry little jig, fiddly Dee.

F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock

Subterfuge, my version.


F.Rock


----------



## Smurf1976

I've no idea as to the background of this seeming dispute but I do see all views on the market as being valuable.

My own view of the world can be summed up by saying that the best type of person to have working for you is someone who knows what they're doing, explains it clearly and stands their ground against anyone right to the top. The worst is the polite "yes man" - even someone with zero knowledge but the right attitude is better than those types. Last thing anyone sensibly wants is someone who always agrees with them, that's worse than useless.

The views of ducati916 are valuable precisely because I often disagree. That's why I'm paying close attention, contrary views are far more valuable than reading something that merely reinforces my own thoughts.

As for the market, well I'm about three quarters in stocks at the moment but everything will be sold if circumstances warrant.


----------



## sptrawler

I'm just personally happy that such well informed people take the time to post on the forum, the information posted almost daily, by posters like Ducati916, Skate, Porper, Boggo, smurf, sharkman, the duck, Trav, BigDog, Greggles, AusTrader, PZ99 the frog, redirob, Dona, Gartley and many more is a credit to them and often much better information than a lot of people pay for.

There are some personal ideologies that will conflict, let it go or use the ignore function, the forum has lost a lot of good contributers due to non stock trolling.
Just my opinion, but I miss the input from people like McLovin, Ves, trainspotter etc. It is after all a stock forum.


----------



## ducati916

Smurf1976 said:


> 1. I've no idea as to the background of this seeming dispute but I do see all views on the market as being valuable.
> 
> 2. My own view of the world can be summed up by saying that the best type of person to have working for you is someone who knows what they're doing, explains it clearly and stands their ground against anyone right to the top. The worst is the polite "yes man" - even someone with zero knowledge but the right attitude is better than those types. Last thing anyone sensibly wants is someone who always agrees with them, that's worse than useless.
> 
> 3. The views of ducati916 are valuable precisely because I often disagree. That's why I'm paying close attention, contrary views are far more valuable than reading something that merely reinforces my own thoughts.
> 
> 4. As for the market, well I'm about three quarters in stocks at the moment but everything will be sold if circumstances warrant.




1. Market views, absolutely. Irrelevant commentary, simply noise without signal.

2. Agreed.

3. Only by argument (logical, unemotional) can one form an informed position. Even then, it may prove incorrect or circumstances change, invalidating that premise. Popper and falsification theory is the correct posture to adopt.

4. So your allocation is creeping higher.

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916

kahuna1 said:


> View attachment 103813
> 
> 
> The link SIGNATURE hyperlink  every post  multiple sites ....  numerous nations.
> 
> View attachment 103815
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please donate .... ppppleeaaase ....
> 
> MY shoes have something stuck to them. Must be my "limited Understanding" as the resident expert puts it. Why do they smell ?




This is indeed my blog. Last post: 1 April 2018. It is linked to my ASF signature.

Relevance to this thread? 

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916

kahuna1 said:


> View attachment 103811
> 
> 
> What is that language up the top ? Forexy ... you name there ... link and journal to the site you have in every signature, which is a hyperlink ...  on SAME every post. Even here ,,, *this site* !!
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.



Incorrect. Nothing to do with me. Simply some chap that has grabbed one of my posts.

See, inattention to detail Mr Kahuna.

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916

kahuna1 said:


> Strange ....
> 
> This from One of us begs for pennies and donations via his link on every post ?
> 
> Your views Mr Macdonald and massive financial failures over many years and schemes are sadly very clear.  Gold nut ... silver nut ... then Bitcoin nut .... on and on it goes. Failed newsletter writer .... secret internet guru ....
> 
> Strange to hear a failed investor pontificate about investing and trading .... comparing himself and his views to some greats when, sad reality is  .... running secret chat rooms on Facebook and pushing bitcoin rubbish.
> 
> Why are you begging for donations via your link ?
> 
> *I thought that was illegal in Australia without ASIC approval ? *Is this how you collect clients ? Have a hyperlink on every post ? Post on multiple websites ?  For your secret schemes ...
> 
> My secret system ? Mr Foxery many moons ago and 6000 odd posts ... one site and it appears not to be mainly in English ... mainly but clearly YOU.
> 
> My understanding of people like you is akin to things that stick to your shoe in the park and smell.
> 
> My tolerance of shonks is zero. I believe ASIC has even less for these issues.
> 
> Are we selling bitcoin schemes today ? Or a trading newsletter ? Or some other scheme ?




Accuracy was never your strong point. My blog is linked to my signature. It has been for a long time. Quite transparent for any interested. I also have an alternate blog (medical) and used to participate on a medical forum (as an ex-medical professional that is still an interest of mine). This is on my blogroll under 'acc'. Follow the links on that blog and you will come to an ACC Forum where I post under GrantMac. which is my name. I am on LinkedIn here:https://www.linkedin.com/feed/?trk=nav_responsive_tab_home.

Obviously you wouldn't recognise a legal issue if it dressed up in a monkey suit and mugged you in an alley.

So Mr Kahuna, unable to demonstrate anything of value or comprehension re. Fiscal policy, you simply want to engage in a mudslinging contest, which I agree, is all that you are capable of.

I have requested Mr Blow to transfer all of these posts to a separate thread, where we can engage in our own little private discussion and anyone else can join if they wish.

jog on
duc


----------



## kahuna1

ducati916 said:


> So Mr Kahuna, unable to demonstrate anything of value or comprehension




Gee thanks ...







Grant if that is your name,

your a legend. That awful stock you promote ... does that have someone with a similar name on the board ? Then again a common name. Strange to pick a stock that's lost 90% of its value in such a short time.

Same name ... on your newsletter your begging for donations on the link. Is this some multi level marketing scheme ?


----------



## kahuna1

Tee hee ...

Moved to the naughty bin !!

Joe if you would be so kind remove all my posts .... and remove my logon.

I wish nothing further to do with this site.


----------



## frugal.rock

kahuna1 said:


> Tee hee ...
> 
> Moved to the naughty bin !!
> 
> Joe if you would be so kind remove all my posts .... and remove my logon.
> 
> I wish nothing further to do with this site.




Ignore the babe and love bit...

F.Rock


----------



## qldfrog

kahuna1 said:


> Tee hee ...
> 
> Moved to the naughty bin !!
> 
> Joe if you would be so kind remove all my posts .... and remove my logon.
> 
> I wish nothing further to do with this site.



I know we should be nice and all , but honestly, this means that one of my ignore will be redundant, God knows I tried hard to go thru Mr Kahuna pages, years ago now, and it is not a matter of differences, we have different views, fair fair
But to date I am still unable to know if Mr Kahuna is a US citizen as his pages were so similar to the US readers rants we get on US financial sites.
Sadly lately, it was mostly the worst and going down to just personal attack.
Why do I bother posting this? 
Just because if you can not tolerate someone else view, just use the Ignore button and then contribute proper stuff.
There are some people I can not bear hear, have the lowest of opinion and I am sure this is the same in reverse, well Ignore is done for a reason, and life is too short.
So an hymn to the use of Ignore...


----------



## Country Lad

qldfrog said:


> ........... well Ignore is done for a reason, and life is too short.
> So an hymn to the use of Ignore...




I am finding that ASF is a much more peaceful place now, far less irrational arguments, no people needing to having the last word meaning the argument goes on forever and no more name calling.

All it took was to put 3 people on ignore.


----------



## qldfrog

I am quite easily pushed to depressed whenstate and or rage facing what i see not so much as stupidy but much much worse at deliberate brainwashing efforts with agendas.ignore is a blessing for my health


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Country Lad said:


> I am finding that ASF is a much more peaceful place now, far less irrational arguments, no people needing to having the last word meaning the argument goes on forever and no more name calling.
> 
> All it took was to put 3 people on ignore.



Agreed,

every once in a while, I'll look at the Ignored; a wonderful exercise in Confirmation Bias, of the best order.


----------



## satanoperca

kahuna1 said:


> Tee hee ...
> 
> Moved to the naughty bin !!
> 
> Joe if you would be so kind remove all my posts .... and remove my logon.
> 
> I wish nothing further to do with this site.




Really, we have pissed off someone who gave us knowledge and insight and a wealth of experience

Just because he/she rambled a bit, read through the content, this has also made me think about this forum and participating.


----------

